# Skip pre-emergent this year?



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

hyunelan2 said:


> Every year I do the Scott's fertilizer. Pre-emergent in early spring (now), weed & feed twice in the summer, winterizer in late fall. Last year in the fall, I overseeded the entire lawn to help thicken it up. I am afraid that if I put down a spring pre-emergent, that I'm going to prevent some of that seed from sprouting.
> 
> Is this a concern? Should I put down the pre-emergent/crabgrass-preventer like usual or just do a simple fertilizer now?


Here is my opinion. Again, it is my opinion, so take it for what it's worth.

I've found that newly germinating grass is very fragile. The less you mess with it, the better. Water it, and let it grow. If you don't already have fertilizer applied, wait.

Fertilizer can be pretty harsh, and burn tender new grass. Same for herbicides. The fact that they don't KILL the grass doesn't mean they aren't hurting it.


I can't speak for anybody else, but that's what I've done.


----------



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

if you're trying to amend your soil because you got a soil test back I'd feel comfortable adding stuff to it but I wouldn't put down anything meant to combat weeds after I plant. If it lingers in the soil I wouldn't put it down before I want to plant. You can always target the weeds in 2 months or so once the grass has it's roots.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would skip it as it will effect seed that you put down. Whether what you put down in the fall will germinate now is questionable too depending on your climate. You should be able to buy good, bulk seed this time of year but it sells out quickly. It is much cheaper than the stuff in pretty boxes. And you can make your own mix.

Hopefully the seed will take. You should scarify the soil before overseeding and be sure to top dress. 

Once the lawn takes, you may have to augment the Scott's program with a specific post-emergent herbicide for whatever pops up.


----------



## Shane1 (Oct 12, 2010)

For me it would depend on how bad the crabgrass and weeds were last year. If they were bad last year then I would do the pre-emergent for sure.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The few bare spots I had in the fall did take. With the mild winter, and as close to the house as they were, it was mostly green baby grass all winter. (SW Chicago). That stuff is definitely good to go. It's just impossible to tell whether or not the fall seed is growing in the rest of the lawn, because it already had grass. 

Didn't have crabgrass problems last year, and only a few weeds - but I had 2 good years of 4-step fertilizer going into it. I'm kind-of fearful of what might happen if I skip a step this year.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't skip the feed part of the weed n feed application and mimmick the fertilizer label. Match the NPK ratio (three numbers on the sack) and as I say deal with weeds post emergent. If the overseeding does not take, putting down a pre-emergent will not let the seed sprout this year. That is what it is supposed to do. Pre-emergents are generally not so selective as post emergents.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd weed and feed later after I knew I would not be flushing my investment in seed.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

If your new seed has starting growing, laying down fertilizer would be okay, but like others have said if your crabgrass isn't all that bad, just keeping the new stuff well watered might be the best way for now.

That being said, once you have crabgrass, you'll have to wait till next year to do a whole lot with it.


----------

